# Bad shooting day



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Usually I am hitting a plastic practice golf ball from 40 feet @ a success rate of 7/10 (average) but, today i struggled badly. It didn't matter what I did (or thought I was doing right) I was only getting 3 - 4 of 10...it was very frustrating...they were all near misses..but, still...sigh

Does anybody else experience these "off" days...and if so, should I continue shooting, or put my SS away til the next day?

Len

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have to walk away for an hour or so, to get it off my mind. Since you are shooting so well, there is no sense trying to change anything. I also switch to a different type of target. I'm sure you will have no problem next time.


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

I had my second-worst day today. The new FSX-FO arrived and I tried it, with poor results. I like the rotating fork tips. The fiber optic sights did not help me keep the thing vertical, though. I can't tell if the sights are in the correct position unless I look in the bathroom mirror. I need to use it some more.

The lighter pull of the red band allows me to practice longer, which was not a good idea today!


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

One weird trick I noticed worked for me if I didn't want to stop shooting was to switch to a different frame that requires a different style of shooting. Switching between different styles of of shooting forces you to re-address what you doing. Effectively hitting a reset button when you switch back.

Now with all that said, I usually am too mad at myself and just walk away for a little bit.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Everyone has bad days . Shooting is very mental . Frustration is counter productive . I walk away and then come back to an enjoyable care free shoot where I'm not overthinking the process . I just sort of let it happen and have fun . No score keeping . Just the pure joy of the experience .


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the tips....I had a better day today...I believe over thinking was the issue...today, I relaxed and stopped keeping track of my hits/misses...just had fun shooting

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> Everyone has bad days . Shooting is very mental . Frustration is counter productive . I walk away and then come back to an enjoyable care free shoot where I'm not overthinking the process . I just sort of let it happen and have fun . No score keeping . Just the pure joy of the experience .


I took your advice and stopped keeping track...it worked...thx 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RyanL said:


> One weird trick I noticed worked for me if I didn't want to stop shooting was to switch to a different frame that requires a different style of shooting. Switching between different styles of of shooting forces you to re-address what you doing. Effectively hitting a reset button when you switch back.
> 
> Now with all that said, I usually am too mad at myself and just walk away for a little bit.


I switched between my TTF w/9.5 steel and OTT w/marbles...it helped, and was fun...thanks 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Yup everyone experiences those times where something is off and you just have to hit reset somehow. When I start to overthink it is when I generally see a decline in accuracy. For me I need to walk away for a bit and remember to have fun. I hang an empty beer can and blast it in half for encouragement.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Yup everyone experiences those times where something is off and you just have to hit reset somehow. When I start to overthink it is when I generally see a decline in accuracy. For me I need to walk away for a bit and remember to have fun. I hang an empty beer can and blast it in half for encouragement.


I am noticing the same thing happening to me...focusing too much on the perfect shot... and I was counting my hits and misses.... stopped doing that and I'm now trying to not hold my aim as long too...seems to be helping...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

